# My New 2007 CG Caliber 1510 CC



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Gang! I call this my CG Calbier 1510 because my dad always told me to never take a knife to a gun fight! 

This is the new 2007 CG MV-CC

Length: 15'10"
Beam: 52"
HP: 25 Merc 2stroke
Polling Platform by CG
Push Pole Holders
Center Console hold Battery and Front Seat is 18gallon Live Well
6 gallon fuel cell forward (this is a temp situation) CG is working on a permanent forward Fuel Cell with through deck fill.
Tons of Storage forward, aft and under CC
Tilt Steering
New Nose
Wider Beam
Taller Transom
More Gunnel
False Floor

Ok, so here she is..........................


















































































Did I say how much I LOVE this boat!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

AWESOME BOAT!!!!! where is the rooster tail??? ;D ;D 

how fast did u go with new prop?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

HOLY MOLY that thing is sweet!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I told my wife if she puts in an order today she can buy me one for Christmas ;D 

I think I might have to settle for a ride on Dustin's.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Dustin,
When are we going fishing? That pretty thing has got to attract the fish! I'd have to say that is the best looking gheenoe I have ever seen, and if I ordered one today, it would only be slightly different that yours!


----------



## pannick (Jun 8, 2007)

Mind if I ask what a rig like that goes for? I am looking but tight budget.

Thanks much


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

i think im in love!!!! :-* with the awesome boat that is. I too would like to know how much you paid for that baby if you will share! Very nice!


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice boat! Congrats!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Saaaaaa------Sweet!

Joe


----------



## NoSeeUm (Jun 25, 2007)

_Nice Ride!!! _ Looks like ya got all you need and nothin ya don't. that will definitely work in a gunfight. I'm sure others are wondering the same question I am: about how hard does a rig like that hurt your wallet?


----------

